# Baltimore Spring Open trading



## bluecloe45 (Apr 11, 2010)

i made this thread because this competion is in a week and i want to know who wants to trade cubes

i will trade
black V 7
shenshou 3x3 white
type a 111-F
lanlan 2x2


i want 
magic,
haiyan cube
maru 2x2 +lube


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dibs on the LanLan 2x2.

I want:
Type F(I)
Mini QJ 4x4
Type C-II
Magic
Jing's Pyraminx

I will trade:
Rubik's TouchCube w/ Charger + Stand
Raindrop Cube
LanLan 2x2 Modded, but it's missing an internal edge piece
LanLan Super Floppy Cube


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 11, 2010)

for what?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 11, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> for what?



I was thinking of buying it, but we'll see at the competition.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 11, 2010)

ok


----------



## flee135 (Apr 12, 2010)

I may want to *buy* a LanLan 4x4 or a normal-sized QJ 4x4, preferably without tiles. It depends on whether it's good or not. I most likely will not trade, but if that's what anyone wants to do, let me know what you want and I'll see if I have anything that I'm willing to give away.

Also, if anyone has any bright cubesmith 4x4 and 2x2 stickers (now known on cubesmith as half-bright stickers), I'd like to buy those as well.


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to buy few-several decent 3x3's, a decent 4x4, a decent 5x5, and a QJ or a Stackmat timer. I don't have anything to trade with except an ES 5x5 and a few ES 2x2's, so I'll most likely pay with cash.


----------

